# Chocolate Volcano recipe question



## kobefn (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to try and make Chocolate Volcano but the recipe calls for bittersweet chocolate and Un-Sweet chocolate...My thing is I forgot the Un-sweet and got Semi-Sweet can I use semi~sweet instand? Or does it have to be Un-sweet? thanks for anyhelp.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never made volcano, but I really do not see the diference in the making, the result might be a diferent taste, but it should work anyway. I wonder why they recomend un-sweetened one anyway. I say go ahead and use it.


----------



## goboenomo (Mar 19, 2008)

kobefn said:


> I want to try and make Chocolate Volcano but the recipe calls for bittersweet chocolate and Un-Sweet chocolate...My thing is I forgot the Un-sweet and got Semi-Sweet can I use semi~sweet instand? Or does it have to be Un-sweet? thanks for anyhelp.



Do you have any unsweetened cocoa on hand? If so, you can substitute 3 tablespoons of that and 1 tablespoon of melted butter. This would make up for one ounce of unsweetened chocolate.


----------



## kobefn (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you both so much. and no I have no cocoa on hand.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2008)

Everyone knows I'm no baker but I would say if your recipe calls for sugar to use a bit less.


----------



## Chef Mark (Mar 19, 2008)

Your volcanos should turn out just fine-last Valentine's Day I made some to compliment one of the restaurants chef's specials...I didnt have any thing but semi-sweet---it worked out fine...no one complained out of 240 sold...


----------



## kobefn (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for there help. I have one more thing to ask. the recipe calls for 8oz of bittersweet Chocolate how can I finger out if I got 8oz when cut up? Also 2oz of un sweet which I will use semi-sweet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2008)

8 oz. = 1 cup.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually, a 6 oz package of choc chips is considered 1 cup, so depending on how coarsely you chop that chocolate ... but more is always better in my book!  I think more would just yield more lava in this recipe.  Yum!


----------



## kobefn (Mar 21, 2008)

thank use all.


----------



## kobefn (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi can someone please tell me when I should check the  lava cake so I don't over cook it? Like maybe even what temp I should take it out of the oven thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 21, 2008)

Does the recipe have an approximate baking time and temp?  We haven't seen your recipe - only you have 

I would check there first.


----------



## kobefn (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi it says it takes 16-20 mins but it dep on the oven you use and all that stuff but it dont say what temp to take them out. It's done when the top start to crack and has a glossy top.


----------



## kobefn (Mar 21, 2008)

I just want to say thanks to everyone on this board the lava cake came out good for my first time and its all thanks to everyone help on here.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know ... you should post the recipe so we know what temptation we were blindly leading you to!


----------

